# Toshiba Satellite L505 won't start! :-(



## grale (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi, i have a Toshiba Satellite L505, i5 processor, Win 7 that won't start.

I have tried the usual remedies posted on the net but no joy with any.

I'll try an explain what's (not) happening....

I plug in the power adaptor, and turn on at the mains.... i get two lights showing. one is green (connected to the mains) and the other orange (Battery).

....then when i go to switch on the power button on the laptop nothing happens till i let go off the button. What happens is: ON Light on the laptop illuminates for about 5 sec then just disapeers. The is no sound from the laptop (fan or hard drive) and nothing from the screen. It is absolutely dead.

Please help!

Regards


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

When the battery light is showing as orange, then that means the battery is less than fully charged.

Have you tried booting up with the battery removed ?


----------



## grale (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi, yes i've tried without battery in place


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

There was a previous instance of this on the forum where, with the AC cord and battery removed, either hold in the power button for about a minute and if that doesn't work (and this next one did for someone else) turn the laptop upside down and repeat the process of holding in the power button again for about a minute.

Refit just the power cord and try again, if it comes on then replace the battery and see if it boots with both connected.


----------



## grale (Apr 22, 2012)

bo, nothing at all, trying both methods you just posted :-(


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

When you say you've tried all the options you have found on the net, does that include resetting the BIOS by removing the CMOS battery ?


----------



## grale (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi, 

no, i haven't reset the bios or removed the cmos battery.

All i found related to my problem was regarding holding down the power button, with battery removed, on it's own, etc.

the only other thing i tried was replacing hard drive, and RAM.

Do you think that resetting the bios could be linked to my issue?

Regards


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

It tends to be a last resort but I've seen a Youtube video some guy had posted who had tried this without any success, but with his, the fan was working.

If resetting the BIOS doesn't work then it would seem that something has died and you will probably have to take it in for repair.

Do you have any warranty on it, with each of my two laptops, I took out the 5 year extended warranty when I bought them and can be a good investment.

These steps for removing the CMOS battery may differ slightly from your model but will probably be generic to some degree.

How to Remove the CMOS Battery on a Toshiba Laptop | eHow.com


----------



## grale (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi, thanks for the support. I'm thinking, should i just take it into a shop for repair.
Can you confirm that a dead cmos battery would stop a machine starting? I may just have a go....

It did have warranty but PC World wouldn't touch it because i was the 2nd owner and had no receipt to prove it was bought from there (although i know it was).


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

The CMOS battery may not be dead, but putting a multimeter across it should give something between 3-5v DC depending on what it says on the battery. I heard once that they have a life span of about 5 years and if your laptop is about that age, then that could be it, hopefully.

Removing the CMOS battery for about 30 mins will reset the BIOS and that was the next step I was suggesting, but testing the battery at the same time wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## grale (Apr 22, 2012)

the machine is now only 14 months old.....i'll give it ago.

Regards


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Best of Luck !


----------

